# Predator 9000 Voltage issue



## Aceman78 (Dec 23, 2020)

I purchased my Predator 9000 from harbor freight just a month before Hurricane Laura. I put an hour meter on it and I used it the first time during the storm overnight. 15.6 hours later I lost power. It cycles intermittently by almost climbing to peak voltage then dropping off to zero then a second later peaking then dropping off to zero again repeatedly. Please if anyone has any ideas to the problem it would be tremendously appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok i see this as a standard avr gen set.
a few questions and some home work for you.
is the generator speed going up and down?
are you in an eco mode?
do you have any meters that will test volts hz and engine rpm?

ok on with the home work
a few stand alone basic tests;
you need 2 space heaters that can load up the generator with 
1500 watts on L1 and L2
you need a tach for the small engine.
your hour meter may have a tach feature for this.
post the rpm of the gen set with out a load and with the load.
and also check the voltage with out the load and with the load
and then the final is the hz with out the load and with the load

these will tell us what is going on with the generator.
post the results of these tests.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea here is the owners manual link
*click here for the hf owners manual*
bummer on the 90 day warranty

also check the carb fuel bowl drain for water .
and check the air filter for over oiled if it is foam or dust.
just in case.
these issues will make the engine surge...

question do you run in the fuel stabile or sea foam fuel treatment?
these do help these units when stored for a few months or longer.
i run 2x the dose on these treatments.
it works well for me here.

and you might have plastic or trash in the carby... or the fuel tank filter.
that mfg thing.
rare but we have see it!


----------

